# How fast do ducks fly ?



## Bd7 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have seen a list of speeds someplace but I can't put my hands on it.
Anyone have one ? It came up at the Range last Wed. when we talked about the clays being tested for speed .They were about 38 to 40 mph. I said ducks average was about 50 mph with some up to 65 or better . What say you ?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

http://www.reelfoot.com/migration_121206.htm

Some interesting trivia here on waterfowl.

Steve


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I know their a helluva lot faster than clays(most of the time),,,,,,, "I" can actually hit clays,,,,, without getting lucky(most of the time):lol: 

With that said,, and not looking at the link yet,, I've always read that Cans were the fastest duck,, personally I've never shot one but they don't "look" that fast. I think one of the most under-estimated ducks for speed,, are woodies. We get a TON of passing shots at woodies,,, if I'm behind on the first shot,,, they usually live to see another day.

WOW,,, I just checked that link,,, very amazing info!!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

marsupial fast


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> I, I've always read that Cans were the fastest duck,, personally I've never shot one but they don't "look" that fast.


Cans are deceptively fast on a fly by, they will humble you quickly when layout shooting.

I myself think they don't appear to be too fast because they are so much larger than Bills, but when they come barreling in they require sitting up in the layout much earlier to get a decent shot or they're past you and you're just wasting ammo. JMO

For me Ringers always have seemed to be the fastest, but that could very well be from the sound of them coming by in the marsh as opposed to layout shooting where you can't always hear the birds with the wind blowing.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Bd7 said:


> I have seen a list of speeds someplace but I can't put my hands on it.
> Anyone have one ? It came up at the Range last Wed. when we talked about the clays being tested for speed .They were about 38 to 40 mph. I said ducks average was about 50 mph with some up to 65 or better . What say you ?


Thats wrong about the clays, they go 56 miles an hour (skeet) when they leave the house but of course they do die down and lose speed. The ducks though I'm putting them at about 55 as well. You'll think im crazy but when you put your gone on the house and try to shoot it 8 ft out of the house, you will be surprised at how fast them clays fly. But the clays die down fast and id you ask me if it were to keep a constant speed when it left the house it would be similar speed to a duck.


----------



## duckmeister (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks Dude, I mean Christopher Walken, I mean Kevin Pollack, I mean whoever...

They probably fly that fast because they are headed to the "House of Pantaloons." Either that or they are scared of Frankenstein, but I never was!:lol: Thanks for the obscure laugh Dude.

DM

Note: If you don't understand this post, you don't listen to enough of the Bob and Tom Show.

DM


----------



## Bd7 (Jan 26, 2004)

franky ..I thought the clays were faster than that too. They look faster than that comming out of the trap house !


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

thedude said:


> marsupial fast



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

first the clays are at max velocity at launch and slowing there after. They dont have a brain as ducks do...........BIG point there.
Ducks can have a tail wind and speed them along [so can clays on windy days...might think about that when you practice]. Practice, and practice OFTEN.


----------



## Dust (Aug 29, 2003)

And 60 mph is 88 feet per second. No wounder I can't hit a duck pass shooting.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Last weekend, I was running my boat at 37 mph across a large inland lake, and adjusted my course pass to the right of a flock of "ducks". They lifted well in advance of me...and the majority...all but two, banked to the right and away. But the other two, drake mallards as I saw, tried to outrun me on the left side.

It was really cool...like the movie scenes they have of Canada geese flying along with the camera. I held my course straight and they just flew along with me..._ever so slightly_ faster than my 37mph. The race lasted at least 30 seconds...and I do believe they had the pedal to the floor. They were trying to pass in front of me to join the rest of the flock that went to the right.

So thats all I have to add. These particular drake mallards seemed to have a top-end air speed of 37-40 mph.


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

Bd7 said:


> I have seen a list of speeds someplace but I can't put my hands on it.
> Anyone have one ? It came up at the Range last Wed. when we talked about the clays being tested for speed .They were about 38 to 40 mph. I said ducks average was about 50 mph with some up to 65 or better . What say you ?


A whole lot faster then that cheap steel shot can fly apparently. At least in my gun. :lol: Rick


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Dust said:


> And 60 mph is 88 feet per second. No wounder I can't hit a duck pass shooting.
> 
> So, I just hold at around 60-88 feet in front of a crossing duck and blammo. My problems are solved. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

The speed of a duck is directly proportional to the swing of your shotgun barrel, placing the duck a few feet ahead of your shot string often.     

I find the leads on a skeet field or clays course comparable to ducks in the marsh. Which would place the average speed close to that of the clay birds.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

GoneFishin said:


> I find the leads on a skeet field or clays course comparable to ducks in the marsh. Which would place the average speed close to that of the clay birds.


I agree.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

The birds I kill are doin about 3 miles an hour, just before they drop in the blocks


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

My son and I clocked a medium hen mallard at 55. It did not look like she was full speed. D Buck


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

the woodies on beaver ponds around here buzz me doing at least 90


----------

